# Proof of PRP waiting times



## kohoutek (Nov 12, 2019)

Just wanted to say for those who are waiting for long times for their proof of PRP, do not give up hope. 

I applied in August 2016 at VFS Durban with all the required documents and paid my fee. 

Having been a permanent resident in SA for 26 years the application went smoothly. My reason for applying for proof of PRP is that I had lost my original.

Today, 12th November 2019 I have finally received my proof of PRP after getting an SMS out of the blue last week saying that it was ready. 

I waited just over 3 YEARS!! And I had tried to escalate numerous times with VFS, worrying that my application had been lost and that the fee I paid was wasted money.

So for those of you still waiting, just be very very patient and don't give up hope!

Oh, and guard that piece of paper with your life!!! :clap2:


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

kohoutek said:


> Just wanted to say for those who are waiting for long times for their proof of PRP, do not give up hope.
> 
> I applied in August 2016 at VFS Durban with all the required documents and paid my fee.
> 
> ...


Congrats.

26 years? why not citizen yet?


----------



## kohoutek (Nov 12, 2019)

mawire said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 26 years? why not citizen yet?


I have British citizenship and never felt the need to get dual citizenship in the past. But with many job applications here now requiring SA citizenship I am going to go that route, now that this first step is done. Also much easier re-entering the country on a SA passport when travelling, so yes that's my plan now!


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Is it true you don't need to apply for proof of PRP for recent applicants, since it comes bundled with the PRP certificate?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes that is correct


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Chimichuri said:


> Is it true you don't need to apply for proof of PRP for recent applicants, since it comes bundled with the PRP certificate?


That's my understanding but have seen people on this platform still saying you need to apply for it but I definitely don't think it's necessary to apply for it


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Portak said:


> That's my understanding but have seen people on this platform still saying you need to apply for it but I definitely don't think it's necessary to apply for it


That's what I'm confused about

it doesn't make sense to wait 2+ years to get PRP and then when you need to apply for citizenship or anything else that needs a PRP they tell you to verify it and wait another 1+ year for that


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

kohoutek said:


> I have British citizenship and never felt the need to get dual citizenship in the past. But with many job applications here now requiring SA citizenship I am going to go that route, now that this first step is done. Also much easier re-entering the country on a SA passport when travelling, so yes that's my plan now!


Hi there, congrats on your proof of PR. Wait was long but well worth it.

Is Proof of PR issued by VFS equivalent to PR verification required for Citizenship purposes?


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

kohoutek said:


> Just wanted to say for those who are waiting for long times for their proof of PRP, do not give up hope.
> 
> I applied in August 2016 at VFS Durban with all the required documents and paid my fee.
> 
> ...



Thanks kohoutek for this message.

Anyway, i also mentioned in another thread that VFS application would be for people who lost their PRP certificate


----------

